# Testumgebung für Regelung und Übersteuerung der Bestandsautomation



## Yevgenie (16 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich wende mich mit einer Idee an euch:

Ich bin Heizung-Lüftung-Kälte Fachplaner und habe zwar großes Interesse an der Automation, aber leider beschränktes Wissen. Verzeiht mir bitte, die ggf. ein- oder andere doofe Frage.

Nun zum Thema: Hin und wieder würde ich gerne die bereits vorhandene Regelung (bspw. Raumautomation oder Regelung Lüftungsgerät) probe- und schrittweise anpassen. Sobald es über die Bedienebene hinaus geht, bin ich in solchen Fällen stets auf den jeweiligen Systemintegrator angewiesen, der jedoch nicht so einfach greifbar ist und schon gar nicht für mehrfache probeweise Änderungen zur Verfügung steht. Nun schwebt mir ein Test-Equipment vor, mit welchem ich mich auf die lokale Automation temporär draufschalte und bestimmte Datenpunkte mit meiner Test-Regelung übersteuere. Sollte meine alternative Regelung final besser sein, könnte der Systemintegrator dies auf die originale Steuerung übertragen.

Diese Test-Umgebung (Hardware, Software) sollte idealerweise mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern und Bussystemen kommunizieren können und idealerweise einen Fernzugriff ermöglichen :smile:. Mir sind z. B. offene Systeme (BacNET) und proprietäre (S-Bus von Saia Burgess) bereits begegnet. 

1. Ist denn so etwas prinzipiell und ganz praktisch möglich? 
2. Was wären die Voraussetzungen des Bestandssystems?
3. Welche Hard- und Software wäre denn von Nöten und zu empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus für alle Rückmeldungen! Auch wenn das nicht Kern meiner Arbeit ist, hätte ich richtig Lust etwas zu tüfteln und eigene Regelungskonzepte auszutesten.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (17 Juni 2020)

So erstens hat der Fachplaner nix an der Steuerung  zu suchen.
Z. B. Bac Net hat verschiedene Prioritätsarray dabei müsste  das out of service prio nr. 0 sein je nach Hersteller.
MBS hat so ein testtool sowie andere Hersteller damit kann man die komplette  Anlage  manipulieren.
Solltest du da rumspielen und die Firma checkt es kann es zum Gewährleistungsverlust führen.
In jeder BOWS, BAWS bzw. GLT oder EDE-File kann man Regler einstellen.
Ansonsten hat der Planer bei der Ausschreibung versagt. Alles was nicht bedienbar über die Visu ist. 
Sollten nur Profis ran. Und nicht irgendein Planer der irgendwas rumspielt und danach geht nix mehr. Oder Register gefriert auf weil Frostschutz übersteuert wird mit höherer Priorität.

1. Programmiertool Herstellerfirma + Passwort
2. Sollte eine programmierbare Steuerung  sein.
3. Das was die Herstellerfirma auch einsetzt


----------



## Yevgenie (23 Juni 2020)

Ok. Ich glaube, es macht mehr Sinn, wenn ich mal einen ganz konkreten Fall schildere, sobald ich einen vorliegen habe.


----------



## sunny22 (27 Juni 2020)

Was Du suchst ist eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau welche es in der Form nicht geben kann. Als Planer bist Du ja in der Regel nicht frei bei der Auswahl der Steuerungstechnik. Die gibt im Normalfall der Kunde vor.
Dein Testequipment muss also mit diversen Herstellern zusammenspielen. Aufgrund der verschiedenen Systeme funktioniert das nicht von der Stange.
Du müsstest also für Dein Testequipment eine eigene Schnittstelle mit einer Anzahl analoger und digitaler Werte definieren. Im Optimalfall über ein standardisiertes Protokoll welches von jedem Hersteller irgendwie unterstützt wird. Hier fällt mir eigentlich nur Modbus ein. Da gibt es von jedem Anbieter eine Lösung.
Der Systeminegrator muss diese Schnittstelle dann in sein System einbauen und Dir so die Möglichkeit geben Werte in der Steuerung zu ändern oder zu überschreiben z.B Reglerparameter, Ventilstellungen etc.. Das hat den Vorteil dass der Errichter der Anlage von vorn herein mit eingebunden ist und nicht versehentlich sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen geändert werden können.
Bedenke aber dass durch die Einrichtung der Schnittstelle zusätzliche Kosten für den Kunden entstehen werden. Der Systemintegrator hat schließlich zusätzlichen Programmier- und Hardwareaufwand.
Als Testequipment bietet sich dann ein PC mit einer Visualisierungslösung wie Movicon, VisBee und wie sie alle heißen an. Dort lässt sich dann relativ leicht eine Tstoberfläche für den jeweiligen Anwendungsfall zusammenstellen und letztlich auch über Remote Desktop o.ä. bedienen.


----------



## Yevgenie (27 Juni 2020)

Danke für die gute Erläuterung. Eine Nachfrage: Ich habe öfter mitbekommen, dass auf der höheren Ebene (Managementebene?) BACnet eingesetzt wird, was zum einen offen ist und zum anderen versch Prioritätsstufen für Datenpunkte erlaubt. Teilweise wird dies genutzt, um bspw. Sollwerte zu übersteuern. Wäre das nicht Ansatzpunkt für eine Testumgebung? Zumindest für die auf der BACnet Ebene existierenden Datenpunkte?


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (27 Juni 2020)

MBS hat ein testtool  für sowas bacnet Daten zu ändern. Da kannst du alles überschreiben.

Bzw. Bows oder Baws diverser  Hersteller  können das auch. So wie du schreibst sind die Systeme schon vorhanden. Ich denke du brauchst nur die Passwörter dazu. Jeder Hersteller hat in seinen System so einen Testmodus


----------



## sunny22 (27 Juni 2020)

Selbst verständlich lässt sich das auch über BACNet realisieren. Damit büßt Du aber ein ganzes Stück an Universialität ein. Wenn Du keine Schnittstelle definierst, kannst Du nur das nutzen was vorhanden ist. Gibt es beim Kunden überhaupt BACNet? Wenn ja, mit welchem Übertragungsmedium IP, LON usw.? Dann sind die Datenstrukturen bei jeder Anlage anders. Du musst Deine Testumgebung jedes mal neu erstellen und an die Gegebenheiten vor Ort anpassen.
Weiterhin kann man durch herum manipulieren an BACNet-Datenpunkten und deren Parametern auch viel Mist machen. Vor allem wenn man vergisst die ein oder andere Änderung wieder zurück zu stellen. Wenn dadurch ein Schaden entsteht willst Du dafür nicht verantwortlich sein.
Da ist eine eigene Schnittstelle auf jeden Fall besser und gut über eine Art Lastenheft definierbar. Dann ist die Adresse 1 immer die Stellung vom Heizventil, Adresse 2 die Vorlauftemperatur usw. Gibt es einzelne Aggregate an einer Anlage nicht, werden diese Adressen halt nur nicht genutzt. 
Auf diese Weise hättest Du ein Tool was an jeder neuen Anlage funktioniert. Ob es sich am Ende rechnet hängt von Deinen Optimierungskünsten ab.


----------

